

Ask HN: Our MVP that all started with the 'Domain Exchange' post. Feedback? - ABrandt
http://www.tutorialshop.com/index/   

======
ABrandt
Hi there HN,

This may be a very liberal use of the term "MVP", but its never too early to
solicit feedback from your (potential) target market. Israel (rasiel) and I
met about a week ago thanks to the popular Domain Exchange post[1][2]. Right
now we're feeling things out to get a gut check of how well we work together.
After that, the plan is to hunker down and get something out the door--pronto.
The more we learn from you all here, the clearer our product roadmap can
become.

Tutorial Shop allows site owners to create guided tutorials that answer all
their users' questions. Joe User can't figure out how to delete his pictures?
With one click of a button and zero support from you, we get him back on
track. Our tutorial steps in to actually point and click his mouse, leading
him through the solution step-by-step.

We'd love to know what you think about our hypotheses on the problems we're
addressing and the solution we've designed.

Problems:

1) Intuitive UI is hard to build

2) Users get frustrated when they get stuck (which leads to user churn)

3) Customer support takes time away from other productive tasks

Our solution:

1) Functional tutorials made from scripted mouse movements and actions
(ensures that the user's problem is fixed)

2) These tutorials are created by our users with a point and click interface

3) Our user's tutorials are compiled and embeddable on their site for easy
access (think UserVoice "Feedback" tabs)

\---

[1]<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1794289>

[2]<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1794474>

